# stripping a tank



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

:shock: Hi everyone, I have just a couple q's on boiling gravel to rid viv of germs, how long is good? Should I put in new?


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Rinse it out throughly and then boil it for around 10 minutes at full boil. That should take care of anything that might cause a problem. On a side note: DO NOT BAKE GRAVEL THAT HAS BEEN UNDERWATER!


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Arklier said:


> On a side note: DO NOT BAKE GRAVEL THAT HAS BEEN UNDERWATER!


Perhaps this is a dumb question, but, why not?

Bry


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Because water seeps into the rocks and forms pockets inside. When water turns to steam, it expands. Inside the rock, it has nowhere to go, and they can explode.


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmm...I think I have a new idea for a neighborhood prank. Thanks man!

j/k...

Bry


----------

